
Apple and News Corps. "The Daily" Newspaper Hits The iPad - mjfern
http://www.fastcompany.com/1723317/the-daily-ipad-newspaper-apple-news-corp-murdoch-digital
======
brudgers
> _"The presenters at the launch event were careful to note the Daily isn't a
> "static" publication, but that new pages can be "dropped in anytime"_

I once read a science fiction novel where the protagonist was employed doing
that exact same thing and now here Apple bringing us that future!

